# glueless Vinyl product



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

This is the next big thing for vinyl.
So far it has worked great. And installers like it because it's dang near immpossible to tear.


----------



## Ash74 (Jan 4, 2008)

We sell something like this at the Home Depot made by Armstrong and personally, I hate it.

It's a good DIY product for small areas with low traffic and that's about it.

Biggest complaint I've run into is having to re-lay the floor. Use and tempeture changes will cause it to come loose and need to be re-laid and re-attached every six to twelve months. Also, the vinyl isn't any more durrable than a standard 10 yr warrenty vinyl from any other company. 

Keep in mind I've only worked w/ one brand of product. Others may be much better to work with in the long run.


----------



## Floorwizard (Dec 5, 2003)

Yes, there are many other qualities in this type of floor now.


----------



## Albi (Aug 19, 2010)

*Don't buy glueless vinyl flooring!*

 Pushed by the contractor, I went ahead and had my large kitchen done with a high quality glueless vinyl. At first, it looked wonderful. Then the vinyl started waving in one area, then in another area. Every day I seem to discover another problem. My old standard vinyl had lasted twenty years without the least bit of problem. On the other hand, this glueless vinyl started acting up only a few months after the installation by a respected local man who has done this type of work for years. So, you have been warned, DON'T BUY THIS TYPE OF VINYL!


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

The problem is that everyone wants to install it as a loose lay. Install it with the correct adhesive full spread and most of these problems never appear. Flexitec's calls for rolling the glue on with a paint roller. There isn't anything difficult at all about it. We only loose lay this stuff in very specific circumstances.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Most of the loose-lay problems are caused by improper installation.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

rusty baker said:


> Most of the loose-lay problems are caused by improper installation.


Also true. I've heard of plenty of buckling issues and usually no double faced tape was used in areas where it should have been, such as under the refrigerator.


----------

